# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  My first Dart Frogs- H. azureiventris

## Felis

Hi,

earlier than expected, my first darts arrived two days ago  :Smile:  Here are some pics:



So cute  :Wink:

----------


## Lynn

Beautiful , congratulations

----------

Felis

----------


## Felis

Hi,

they are still doing fine  :Smile: 



This is the tank they currently inhabit:

----------


## DartEd

Very interesting shape to the habitat. Looks great though.  Best of luck with the frogs. Beautiful colors.

----------

Felis

----------


## goods

Good choice with your first frogs! They are a truly underappreciated species that is great for beginners. Did you acquire froglets or a breeding group?

----------


## Felis

Hi,

thank you. I´m quite happy with this species- pretty, easy to keep and they seem to be healthy. They are still juveniles, I´ll have to see if I get a breeding group  :Wink:

----------


## Carlos

Very nice darts, congrats!  Is your enclosure custom made?  Care to share more information on it?  Thank you  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Felis

Hi,

the tank is self-built. I used an old 14 gal aquarium and three broken spider-cubes. I took out one side wall of the aquarium and replaced it with a perforated grid for ventilation and a trap door from one of the terrariums. The higher part is made by adhering the biggest terrarium (without back wall) to the edge of the aquarium, the lower part is covered with a side wall from one of the smaller terrariums. The big spider-cube originally had a trap door and a ventilation grid on the top, so now there is another door on top of the higher part and a second perforated grid on the opposite side of the above mentioned one. The tank is covered with cork from the outside for decorative reasons.
I hope it´s understandable, it´s not that easy for me to explain it in English  :Wink:

----------


## Carlos

> ...
> I hope it´s understandable, it´s not that easy for me to explain it in English


Thank you!  The last pic clearly showed what you did.  Quite crafty build and it breaks out of the standard rectangular form  :Frog Smile:  .

----------


## Felis

Hi,

the frogs are still doing well  :Smile:

----------


## DartEd

Your explanation was very good and as Carlos said the picture is worth a thousand words.  Azureiventris are such a beautiful and under appreciated frog in this hobby.  Did you get a female in the group?  Females are apparently very very rare.  I'm glad they're doing so well.

----------

Felis

----------


## Felis

Hi,

yes, they´re great frogs (not only) for beginners and I´m very happy with this choice  :Smile: 

I don´t know if there´s a female in the group, they are still juveniles (no croaking so far). I think I have to be patient  :Wink:

----------


## Heather

Gorgeous frogs  :Smile: .

----------

Felis

----------


## Gorgonopsia

They are very nice!

----------

Felis

----------


## Felis

Hi,

a short update: all four frogs are still healthy. I have at least one male who is croaking from time to time  :Smile:  They love to eat and look great, but unfortunately, they are pretty shy (and hate flash light), so it´s hard to take good pictures.

----------


## Carlos

Hi Felis!  If you got a camera that has an HDR program or a phone with HDR application (I use HDR Camera) can try that.  As long as you hold camera/phone steady and the frogs don't jump during pic taking the flash less photo's usually come out OK  :Smile:  .

----------

Felis

----------


## BigDutch

I really like your setup! I also have 5 Azureiventris, they are my first frogs and I really like them. Mine were shy in the beginning but they are starting to come out more but they have so many places to hide in my tank that sometimes its hard to spot them  :Smile:  how often do you feed yours? And do you see them hunt for food? Because I dont, I just see that my fruitflies are getting less.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Felis

Hi,

thank you  :Smile:  I had to replace some of the plants, the tank looks much more green by now. 

My  frogs are still very shy, so it´s near impossible to see all four at  once. However, each frog has a favourite spot in the tank, so I know  that they are all fine. When the tank light is off, I can see them  sleeping on the leaves; two of them are easier to watch, also when  hunting, yes. I feed them as soon as there aren´t enough drosophila left  in the tank, about 2-3 times/week. There also are tropical isopods and  springtails in the tank for them to snack on. They always look well fed,  so I think they are getting enough food.
How often do you feed?

Would you like to share some pictures of your frogs?

----------


## BigDutch

I feed them every other day, just a good bunch of fruit flies and small crickets. Mine are also still a little shy but coming out more lately. They as well all have a favorite spot in my tank. I'll try and snap some pictures and post them in here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BigDutch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Felis

Hi,

very cute, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## BigDutch

Thanks! But just like you I hope mine will become more active and bold  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

